# Suche Sicherheitsrelais f. Zweihandschaltung ODER Schutztür



## element. (19 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss eine Änderung an einer Maschine mit Rundschalttisch (mit Servomotor angetrieben) vornehmen.

Ist: Der Bereich ist mit einer Schutztür verschlossen. Ein Sicherheitsrelais überwacht die Schutztür und schaltet 2 Schütze ab, die den Servoumrichter des RST versorgen.
Es gibt einen übergeordneten Not-Aus-Kreis an der Maschine, der 2 Hauptschütze abschaltet.

Soll: Der Rundschalttisch soll nun auch bei offener Schutztür mit einer Zweihandschaltung weitergedreht werden können.

Ich würde gern die Schütze des Servoumrichters rausnehmen, da dieser auch einen 24V-Eingang "sicherer Halt nach EN954-1 Kat3" hat.
Also suche ich ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät oder eine Kombination solcher, die bei "Schutztür zu" ODER "Zweihand ok" den Umrichter freigibt und keine Rückmeldung von ihm braucht. Unter Umständen kann man einen Umrichterausgang auf "sicherer Halt aktiv" programmieren, wenn es nicht ohne geht.
Das Sicherheitsschaltgerät sollte für den geplanten Zweck gedacht und freigegeben sein. Irgendeine Bastelei mit Zweihandtaster parallel zum Türschalter usw würde ich auch frei Schnauze hinbringen, ist aber wohl nicht der gedachte Weg.

Jemand schon mal sowas verbaut? Kombigeräte für Zweihand UND Tür konnte ich zu meiner Verwunderung nicht finden.
Momentan sind Siemens 3TK2845-1HB40 verbaut.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Safety (19 Mai 2009)

*Safety-PLC von Jokab S20*

Hallo,
*Achtung Werbung
*Hier würde ich die Pluto S20 empfehlen. 16 Sichere Eingänge 4 Sichere Abschaltkreise. PLe hat das System! Die Software ist kostenlos und es sind für sehr viele funktionen fertige Bausteine vorhanden! Siehe auch das Programmbeispiel im Anhang.
Hier www.jokabsafety.de kannst Du Dir weitere Infos runterladen.
*Werbung Ende*


----------



## element. (19 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Eine weitere SPS möchte ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden, die Maschine hat schon eine umfangreiche PC-Steuerung. Gibt es keine Hardwarelösung?


----------



## Safety (19 Mai 2009)

Natürlich kann man das auch mit einigen Relais machen. Macht aber in meinen Augen keinen Sinn! 
Da bei deiner Beschreibung bestimmt noch ein Betriebsartenwahlschalter mit dazu kommt und die Verschaltung dieser Relais macht dann auch freude.


Saftey


----------



## element. (25 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

die Maschine existiert ja schon. Betriebsartenwahlschalter etc alles vorhanden. Brauche ich aber an den neuen Relais nicht, weil im Normalbetrieb das Öffnen der Tür und Drehen mit Zweihandschaltung möglich sein soll, nicht nur im Einrichtbetrieb.


----------



## element. (25 Mai 2009)

Safety,

Ich habe nochmal über die Pluto-Lösung nachgedacht. Unter Umständen bekomme ich die Verwendung freigegeben.
Könnte ich dann auch mit automatischem Start arbeiten?
Also den Resettaster der Tür weglassen?
Die Maschinentür ist klein, es kann sich also keine Person darin aufhalten.


----------



## Safety (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
sorry ich war einige Tage unterwegs!
Lese Dir bitte die EN ISO 12100-2   durch.

5.3.2.5 Anforderung an trennende Schutzeinrichtungen mit Startfunktion 
Bei solch einer Ausführung wird einiges verlangt!
Wenn Du das alles erfüllst kannst Du das machen.


----------



## element. (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

der Kunde hat sich jetzt aufgrund des Aufwands eine andere Lösung ausgesucht. Die Zweihandschaltung entfällt. Es soll jeweils am Bedienfeld "Weiterdrehen" gedrückt werden, und das geht nur wenn die Tür zu ist. Dann wird die Tür geöffnet, die Arbeit durchgeführt, Tür geschlossen, er drückt wieder auf "weiterdrehen" und so fort.

diese Norm haben wir leider nicht. Möchte jemand, sofern zulässig, die betreffenden Zeilen hier einfügen?
Bei Siemens steht zum Thema lediglich

"Das Wiederherstellen einer Sicherheitsfunktion erfolgt automatisch (ohne Ein-Taster). Dies ist z. B.
zulässig für bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen, die nicht hintergehbar oder hintertretbar sind
(EN ISO 12100-2), jedoch nicht für eine Not-Halt-Einrichtung. Diese Startart ist nur zulässig nach​erfolgter Gefahrenbeurteilung."

Die Maschinenbewegung würde in unserem Fall nicht sofort nach Schließen der Tür, sondern erst nach einer Eingabe am Bedienfeld anlaufen. Die Tür schaltet also nur die Antriebsfreigabe.


----------



## Safety (26 Juni 2009)

*Richtige Antwort*

Hallo Element,
ich habe deine Frage heute Morgen noch mal richtig gelesen und festgestellt, dass ich nicht die richtige Antwort gegeben habe. Also jetzt der Versuch es richtig zumachen.

Die 12100/1 und 2 braucht Ihr auf jedenfall.

Du willst bei schließen der Verriegelten Beweglichen Trennenden Schutzeinrichtung die Sicherheitsfunktion wieder freigeben. In Normendeutsch trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Startfunktion. Hier findest Du genaue Angaben in der 12100/2 Punkt 5.3.2.5.

Aber hier in Kürze was Du beachten musst:
1. Die trennende Schutzeinrichtung entspricht der Norm
2. die Zyklusdauer der Maschine ist kurz
3. die Maximale Öffnungszeit der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung ist auf einen niedrigen Wert voreingestellt. Wenn diese Zeit überschritten ist muss die SI-Funktion rückgestellt werden.
4. Maße oder Form der Maschine verhindern den Zugang von Personen oder Körperteilen während die trennende Schutzeinrichtung geschlossen ist
5. alle weiteren trennende Schutzeinrichtung sind verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung 
6. die mit der verriegelten trennende Schutzeinrichtung verbunden Verriegelungseinrichtung ist so konstruiert das ihr Ausfall nicht zu einem unbeabsichtigten unerwarteten Anlauf führen kann
7. die trennende Schutzeinrichtung wird sicher offen gehalten, damit durch zufallen aufgrund des Eigengewichts kein Start ausgelöst werden kann.

Ich habe hier nicht genau den Wortlaut der Norm wieder gegeben.
Du schreibst, dass Ihr die trennende Schutzeinrichtung erst schließt und dann einen Start betätigt. Das Problem ist, dass die Sicherheitsfunktion schon durch schließen der beweglichen trennenden Schutzeinrichtung rückgestellt werden soll und damit die Sicherheitsfunktion freigegeben wird der Starttaster aber auf eine nicht sichere Funktion geht. Wenn Ihr die Punkte oben hinbekommt sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## element. (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo Safety,

vielen Dank für deine umfangreichen Antworten.

Ich lese öfter "verriegelte". Ist damit einfach eine Schutzeinrichtung gemeint die selbst in Position bleibt, oder sind das Türschalter mit Zuhaltung?


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2009)

*Zuhaltung*

Hallo element,
  bei einer verriegelten trennenden Schutztür handelt es sich nicht um eine Schutztür mit z.B. einem Riegel sondern um eine Schutztür, die jederzeit geöffnet werden kann. Aber an der Schutztür befindet sich ein Sicherheitsschalter der beim öffnen der Schutztür einen Stoppbefehl auslöst, um in der Maschine z.B. gefahrbringende Bewegungen zu beenden und diesen Stoppbefehl aufrecht zu erhalten, so lange die Schutztür geöffnet ist.
  Es wird also nicht die Schutztür verriegelt sonder die gefahrbringenden Bewegungen werden verriegelt also verhindert.
  Eine verriegelte trennende Schutztür, die zusätzlich einen Mechanismus hat, der das öffnen verhindert , nennt man verriegelte trennende Schutztür mit Zuhaltung.


----------



## element. (30 Juni 2009)

Danke für die Erklärung.
Die restlichen Dinge bekommen wir hin. 
Maximale Öffnungszeit heißt ein Sicherheitsrelais mit Zeiteinstellung? Wie ist "niedriger Zeitwert" zu interpretieren?


----------



## Safety (3 Juli 2009)

*Zeit*

Hallo, die 12100/2 sagt hier zu "z.B. ebenso lang wie die Zeitdauer eines Zyklus".


----------

